# A pic from the week-end



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

It's hard to get a decent close up 'at speed' pic with a point and shoot camera sans zoom. And that shutter lag doesn't help either.

So although it's not well framed, I was pretty happy with this shot. Bit of a fluke really. Thanks for lookn'


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

actually....the shot is really well framed according to 'rule of thirds' fpr pro photographers...makes it look like you are really moving instead of just a çenter' shot.....great shot!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

nice shot!!!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

dankilling said:


> actually....the shot is really well framed according to 'rule of thirds' fpr pro photographers...makes it look like you are really moving instead of just a �enter' shot.....great shot!


Hey, thanks!


----------



## KONA4LYFE (Mar 26, 2007)

tiz a very nice shot indeed!!!


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Excellent!*

Beautifully dynamic shot in every way. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice pic!

What kind of frame is that? Love the color!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

KONA4LYFE & Team Pro Laps : Thanks for the comments  BTW nice thread resurrection  

cbharping : The frame is an XS Titus Moto-lite. I don't think you can get them in pink anymore. Pink is so 2005 anyway  but the wife still really loves the bike. Since that pic was taken she's put a 7" rotor up front and swapped her Mavic 317 hoops for some tubeless DT swiss 5.1d's with a 2.4 UST tire in front. No more pinch flats every other ride now.

Here's a pic from late last year.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm partial to Moto-Lite's:thumbsup: And yes love those action shots! Much better than the pic of today's elbow injury LOL


----------



## IdGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

dankilling said:


> actually....the shot is really well framed according to 'rule of thirds' fpr pro photographers...makes it look like you are really moving instead of just a çenter' shot.....great shot!


I agree - according to the "rule of thirds" - it really is a great shot! Hope you had a god time!


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice bike! I have the same one. This year, I swapped out the decals to the new Titus ones, and absolutely love it!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Does your point&shoot have a burst-mode ? Solves the shutter lag I find when its tripping 3 to 5 in a row at 1/200th of a secon shutter speed.


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome Pictures!!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Great shot*

Love the picture and love the bike!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Smokin' hot*



Steve71 said:


> It's hard to get a decent close up 'at speed' pic with a point and shoot camera sans zoom. And that shutter lag doesn't help either.
> 
> So although it's not well framed, I was pretty happy with this shot. Bit of a fluke really. Thanks for lookn'


I love chicks on bikes.....


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## fatnold (Sep 18, 2005)

Steve71 said:


> KONA4LYFE & Team Pro Laps : Thanks for the comments  BTW nice thread resurrection
> 
> cbharping : The frame is an XS Titus Moto-lite. I don't think you can get them in pink anymore. Pink is so 2005 anyway  but the wife still really loves the bike. Since that pic was taken she's put a 7" rotor up front and swapped her Mavic 317 hoops for some tubeless DT swiss 5.1d's with a 2.4 UST tire in front. No more pinch flats every other ride now.
> 
> Here's a pic from late last year.


how tall is your lady friend? my girl is looking at a moto lite but not sure on the xs/ s thing.
great shots also.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

utsnowgirl said:


> Nice bike! I have the same one. This year, I swapped out the decals to the new Titus ones, and absolutely love it!!


Yeah, those new decal look sweet! I might have to look into that. Please post up some more pics if you have em'.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

fatnold said:


> how tall is your lady friend? my girl is looking at a moto lite but not sure on the xs/ s thing.
> great shots also.


5'1"... sorry I don't know her inner seam and she's not here to measure. She was also very happy with the fit of her medium Juliana. 21.5" seems to be the magic top tube number for her.


----------

